# an oldie but a goodie



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

I must have built this old Johan Dodge about forty years ago.
amazingly, it still looks pretty good. for something I built as a youngster..:drunk:


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

it does look good,I really miss JoHan their Mopar kits were great


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Looks great! All it needs now is a Little Old Lady from Pasadena!

Marty


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Having those older kits is a great way to see how good we've become over the years. I have some kits I did 25 years ago, thinks like brush painted chassis and way too thick spray paint, it's sort of a Flowers for Algernon deal for me.


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Sweet..look like it has Stahl headers.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice work. Not many of my oldies survived and the few that did are not that nice.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

i like it!


----------



## FLOYDFROG (Jul 17, 2005)

Nice. Love the headers. Ahh, the good ole days of front axles straight through the engine block.


----------



## Ohlly (Sep 26, 2010)

Ive got only one from when I was a kid, 70 GSX it sits just like the day I finished it. The axle have started saging though.


----------



## chevy263 (Oct 6, 2003)

Very Kool i just sold 2 built up Johan kits i miss one already. What was i thinking.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Always nice to see one of your builds man,...And They wouldn't be the same if not pictured in fort of that book shelf as well,...."CLASSIC"......A PROFESSOR !





Ian


----------

